# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Jams in Tampa FL area?

## Tmcmakin

I am a banjo and guitar player in Tyler, TX and just accepted a job in the Tampa/Wesley Chapel area.  Any jams in the area or folks that would like to meet sometime to jam?  I will be moving down at the end of July.

BTW, I used to post here under the name BoneDigger but can't figure out my password so I just made a new login. :Laughing: 

Todd

----------


## Dave Cowles

Todd, look up the Soggy Bottom Bunch, Central FL Bluegrass Assn., Heartland Bluegrass Association, SW Florida Bluegrass Assn. Although none of those is in Tampa, they're within driving distance for monthly events and you'll meet other pickers from around your area. 

Dave Cowles, Pres.
Heartland Bluegrass Music Assn.
www.heartlandbluegrass.org

----------


## Tmcmakin

Thanks, that's great info!  If anyone on here is from the area and would like to get together sometime, let me know.

Todd

----------


## Dave Cowles

Here's a couple more specific offerings:
Tuesday
Bluegrass Jam 
Java Breeze Coffee House (formerly Java Jacks) 7:00PM 
Corner of Wilson Blvd. and Hwy 60, Bartow (Polk County) 
DIRECTIONS: If you are coming on I-4 take the Lakeland bypass (570) to Hwy 98 South, then 4 miles to Bartow, left on 60 and it's on the right.  
2nd Tuesday 

Wednesday
Pinellas Park Bluegrass Jam (Pinellas County) 3451 63rd Ave North, Pinellas Park, FL 
Contact: Banjo Mark 727-527-2896 

Thursday
Tom Henderson's Bluegrass Jam 7:00-9:00PM 
Plant City at the "Express Yourself Coffee 101" 
101-J Arden Mays Blvd E, Plant City FL (Hillsborough County) 
Contact: 813-659-0101 
Hosted by Tom Henderson and George Draper.

Dave

----------


## Willie Poole

Todd, Take Rte #301 north out of Tampa to Zephyer Hills (sp) turn left on C st and look for the city park, huge jam session every Sunday starting between 10 and noon and goes until about 6PM....You just have to look around for pickers that are about the same talent as you are, banjos are pretty rare there so you should be a real welcome site....

   Have fun, I`ll try and look you up down there during the winter months, I don`t go down until Dec....Willie

----------


## lenf12

> Here's a couple more specific offerings:
> Tuesday
> Bluegrass Jam 
> Java Breeze Coffee House (formerly Java Jacks) 7:00PM 
> Corner of Wilson Blvd. and Hwy 60, Bartow (Polk County) 
> DIRECTIONS: If you are coming on I-4 take the Lakeland bypass (570) to Hwy 98 South, then 4 miles to Bartow, left on 60 and it's on the right.  
> 2nd Tuesday 
> 
> Wednesday
> ...


To elaborate a bit more on Dave's reply, the Wed. night jam is at the Eagles Club at that address. There's also a Sunday afternoon jam at the Elks Club at 7550 40th Street N, Pinellas Park, FL 33781. It was moved to this location during the summer due to the heat. It will move back to Freedom Lake Park (outdoors) around October when it cools off a bit. There's lotsa BG and acoustic music here in the Tampa Bay area. Welcome to Florida!!

Len B.
Clearwater, FL
.

----------


## SHORTY

I lived in Wesley Chapel, FL.  I moved to East TN back in 2006 after I tetired from Tampa Police Dept. Zepherhills is a good suggestion. Also look up Jeff from the Bluegrass Parlor Band.

----------

